# Help with wiring a one lane track



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Alright guys how would you wire a track to use just one lane with a power supply "wall wart" and one controller?? Any one know how? And pics would help a lot!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Track brand?


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Its Tyco slotcarman


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Simple Hit, You just have to make a circle with the wires. The controller will be the on/off switch! SO, you attach one wire to to the left lane, one to the right lane, do the same on the wall wart. Your controller will go on the positive side of the wall wart, both controller wires connecting to the positive wire. It should make a circle, with the controller being the switch. If ya got any questions just call me ………...


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

PP this is just to make a one lane track?? And do you do this on the bottom of the track. And need pics I have to see how it goes. Oh heck I might just have to wait until you get here. That's not to far away..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

john, is there a reason one lane has to be segregated from the other lane?
if not
then
just use one controller and only one lane will operate.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Found this on the net...










Looks like a PRNDL picture by the image's url...

This should help figure it out.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Found this on the net...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup...I used my terminal tracks to create my drop taps...removed the socket box.....I spit the power rail and carefully bent the feeders 90 degrees... which created a 4 point drop...a blue female spade connector fits perfectly....and a slight crimp makes a secure connection...

There are no soldered joints on my track...







Here are the drops from the controller stations installed at the main terminal board...with a brake circuit....



Here the power wires are landed and the power tap runs are complete....

You could simplify this by dropping the brake circuit and use a single wall wart for each lane were the jumpers are on the left side on the terminal strips were the black and white #10's are attached...



I did my portable track the same way....used wall warts and no brake circuit...

And yes #14 solid wire is WAY overkill....you could use some two wire lamp cord and then mark them with tape...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*comprehension?*



Hittman101 said:


> Alright guys how would you wire a track to use just one lane with a power supply "wall wart" and one controller?? Any one know how? And pics would help a lot!!


I guess I am just NOT understanding the question.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The process shown in the picture I posted allows a terminal track to be isolated to one lane using a wall wart. One terminal track for each lane. 

Crimnick's post shows basically the same thing, but using the terminal tracks as taps. Useful info for sure, but not really what Hittman was looking for, as he wants to use a wall wart. 

I believe he is doing this so Phyllis, his 3 (?) year old daughter, has her own lower voltage lane to run on, and allows him to run on a higher voltage on his lane.









In this picture, the longest strip is common to both lanes. The red circles are where you remove material. The light blue circles show which lane is powered. The left track only powers the lane farthest from the plugs. The right track only powers the lane closest to the plugs.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Al I am wanting to build me a poor man break in box. Using a piece of plan track. Guys thanks for all the help on my little problem. I will post pics when I'm done.. And what I want to know is when Crimnick is going to come by and wire my track for me. Yours is very neat and clean..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang, I did misread that too!! 

A simple solution would be to use a L&J terminal track (or a start track) and a steering wheel controller. The start track would need the wires soldered to it, or the terminal track would need something under the back of the car to keep it from moving. I can set you up one set up if you want. Just pay postage. Let me know!!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Hittman101 said:


> Al I am wanting to build me a poor man break in box. Using a piece of plan track. Guys thanks for all the help on my little problem. I will post pics when I'm done..


Ah cool!



> And what I want to know is when Crimnick is going to come by and wire my track for me. Yours is very neat and clean..


Well it better be...I've been an electrician for 36 years...LOL


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Crimnick said:


> Yup...I used my terminal tracks to create my drop taps...removed the socket box.....I spit the power rail and carefully bent the feeders 90 degrees... which created a 4 point drop...a blue female spade connector fits perfectly....and a slight crimp makes a secure connection...
> 
> There are no soldered joints on my track...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip thats way easier then soldering all those rails

Crimnick what size is your table?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

purple66bu said:


> Thanks for the tip thats way easier then soldering all those rails
> 
> Crimnick what size is your table?


20 x 5.....would have been bigger but I didn't have more room....LOL


----------

